
Probabilistic Nondeterministic Programming - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2011/03/30/probabilistic-nondeterministic-programming/
======
messel
I've done work for years with estimation theory, and probabilistic estimators,
but I never knew there was a field of study dedicated towards language
development using statistical methods.

It would be ideal to have a range of introductory documents followed by a
great book or two on the subject. Any tips appreciated.

